# Check out "Chuck eye steaks"



## lownslow (Jun 12, 2008)

My friend turned me on to these steaks and they are increadible.  They are not well known because there are only 4 on a cow.  They are also called Butchers steaks because butchers would often keep them because they aren't that big and aren't worth the trouble of labeling only 4 from an entire cow.

They are great grilling steaks, nice and fatty, good beef flavor and the best part is they are really cheap ($3-$6/lb).  Very similar to a porterhouse or T-Bone in quality and flavor.  If you just look at what is put out you usually won't find them, you have to ask.  

So ask your butcher for some chuck eye steaks, grill them up and report back here.  I promise you won't be disappointed!


----------



## smok'n steve (Jun 12, 2008)

What and where exactly are they cut from the bull?  I notice you mentioned cow, is this steak only from milking cows---LOLOLOL!?  Any diagrams as to where this special steak is cut from?  Do you have a picture of one?  Many of us can tell by a pic what cut it is---but if it is part of the chuck, I am thinking it wouldn't be consistent with a good grilling steak.

Let us know what ya find out:-)


----------



## fire in the hole (Jun 12, 2008)

I can attest to lownslow's observation of the chuck eye steaks. They ain't cow and they ain't bull.....they are beef. And they are a very tasty steak done on the grill. If you have access to them, get some and apply your favorite seasonings and grill hot'n fast. They are good eat'n.


----------



## lownslow (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry I don't have a pic of one.  Next time I get one I will add it to this thread.  

I understand your suspision with the word "chuck" in the name.  Chuck is of course the front shoulder and upper leg of a cow that is tough and ground for hamburger.  The muscles aren't tender enough to make a decent grilling steak.  

From what I understand this comes from the front armpit area.  I just can't remember more specifics about which muscles/bones it attaches to.   I did not ask which sex of bovine this comes from.  I assumed both.

For what it's worth, I have been an avid cook for decades and I know my meat.  This is a very good grilling steak and can be found under the name "chuck eye steak".  It's one of the best values you can find.  Really, give it a shot, it blew my mind.

If you think I am wrong please post here and save other people the trouble.  If you like them let people know they are worth a try.


----------



## boston (Jun 12, 2008)

if i memory serves right (I used to be a meat cutter) the chuck eye is between the chuck and the rib, actually the small part of the rib eye, so your looking at basically a poor mans ribeye. those things would be snatched up as soon as they hit the counter. occasionally if a store has chuck steak and/or roast on sale they may have a bunch depending on how they cut their meat. most places would probably save them for you if you ask, but you will need to ask a day or more ahead, this isnt the kind of cut that they can just go and cut you 10 steaks, as lownslow said, you only get 2-4 per cow. but if you ask a few days ahead, they may save them for you, just be extremely nice to the cutter or meat dept. manager and you may find a hookup for life.


----------



## ronp (Jun 12, 2008)

I have gotten them at Sam's Club once in a while very rare. Nice and marbled I can't remember what they call them, chuck something. There are usualy 1 or 2 pakages available.

I would love to find some and try a low temp smoke and finish on the Webber. I'll start looking for them again.

Thanks for the reminder. They are great!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 12, 2008)

I would expect to see it here....but i don't!


----------



## mickster (Jun 12, 2008)

I actually have a Chuck Eye Roast I'm going to smoke this weekend. Since I keep Kosher, this is a rare treat indeed. The Chuck Eye is from the front of the cow, the front leg area.

Michael


----------



## t-bone tim (Jun 12, 2008)

I am still a meat / cutter / dept manager .... and Boston is right on with this explaination ..." get to know your meat cutter / manager '

fire in the hole .... both cow and bull are " beef " what you want to look for when buying " beef " is product from  a  steer in the 650 - 700 lb range , 325 / 350 lb/side ...aged a minimum of 14 days .... IMHO .


----------



## supervman (Jun 12, 2008)

RonP - 
did Sam's call em "chuck eye"? SORRY I reread. Just ignore 
V


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 12, 2008)

Well c'mon Tim, are these steaks for real and where do the come from??


----------



## ronp (Jun 12, 2008)

No they had some off the wall name for them, if I didn't figure it out for myself I would be lost. I pretty much can figure out what they are selling and what they call it.

Anymore, you don't know what they are fudging for the names. Meat cutters are just that anymore, It is hard to find a true butcher. Now if you are able to break a half of beef down into all the primal cuts and seperate the rest you can be considerd a butcher IMHO.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 12, 2008)

Sweet info...........


----------



## capt dan (Jun 12, 2008)

I get chuck eyes around here weekly, and thats all the steak I ever buy, the others are too rich for my blood. They come off the small end of the 
chuck rolls. They are  excellent steaks although usually not large. I can feed  four people steak at my house for less than 9 bucks.
I was hoping to keep it a secret!


----------



## smok'n steve (Jun 12, 2008)

SMF never stops teaching!  Alright LOWNSLOW, I believe you now!!!

I still want to see it and cook it, so I am on the hunt---Can't wait to find one.  I guess it ain't one of the Milking Utters, huh?

I know Dan will find a picture for us :-)

Steve:-)


----------



## goat (Jun 12, 2008)

I would bet that they are also known as "flatiron steaks".  These are cut from a muscle in the shoulder and are the second most tender muscle in the beef carcass if I remember correctly.


----------



## gobbledot (Jun 12, 2008)

Boston has it nailed... Small part of the ribeye, they have them here at our local grocery everynow and then and when you can get them grab them. They are great...


----------



## jakesmith (Jun 12, 2008)

Interesting....next time we butcher I think I'll talk to the butcher and see if he'll cut me some chuck eye steaks. Thanks for the info.


----------



## supervman (Jun 12, 2008)

Lucky for you the members are spread across the country. 
Where do you get em? 
(if, of course, you wouldn't mind sharin)
V

Here is one of Derricks articles on what is a CHUCK EYE? 
http://bbq.about.com/od/steakglossar..._eye_steak.htm 
*Chuck Eye Steak*

h1 = document.getElementById("title").getElementsByTagN  ame("h1")[0];h1.innerHTML = widont(h1.innerHTML);By Derrick Riches, About.com
*Filed In:*
1.      Beef 
2.      > Steaks 
3.      > Steak Glossary
*Definition: *The Chuck Eye Steak is cut from the chuck eye roast (Chuck Primal), lower down from the rib primal. This means that this steak is a similar cousin to a Rib-Eye Steak, but isn't as tender or flavorful. A good lower cost alternative but will dry out quickly. 
The Chuck Eye Steak is best braised to keep it moist, but is also good grilled or broiled, provided care is taken not to over cook it. This steak is best served Medium Rare. Anything above medium will need a sauce or steak topper.
*Also Known As: *Boneless Chuck Fillet Steak, Boneless Chuck Slices


----------



## capt dan (Jun 12, 2008)

Funny you should say that we eat them here every week, and last night was the night. Next time I get some  I'll snap a pic for ya.

I get them at my local hardings, but they don't have them everyday.I must just time it right!hehehe.


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 12, 2008)

fire in the hole .... both cow and bull are " beef " what you want to look for when buying " beef " is product from a steer in the 650 - 700 lb range , 325 / 350 lb/side ...aged a minimum of 14 days .... IMHO .[/quote]

Steer = bull castrated (before a year old I think.)


----------



## t-bone tim (Jun 12, 2008)

guy's here's a couple links with good pics and descriptions of " chuck eye steaks " http://www.beefitswhatsfordinner.com/pdf/BeefCutsEn.pdf

and another 

http://www.mealsforyou.com/cgi-bin/c...tcutsbeef.html


and yes Bubba they are for real


----------



## decepticron (Jun 13, 2008)

As you go up the loin of a bovine there is first the striploin then prime rib, next is the standing rib, then the chuck eye and finally the blade which turns into the neck.  The large cut removed from the entire chuck for easy retail cutting of blade steaks is called the chuck eye roll(boneless).  The first four steaks are the chuck eye steaks and are right after the last standing rib steak above the 4th rib.  In Canadian retail cutting we simply call this a blade steak but someone in the know would recognize the better quality of these first four blade steaks.  It is somewhat how a porterhouse a t-bone and a wingsteak can all be sold under the same name however are very different to look at.  P.S.  there are 8 per bovine (4 per side).


----------



## fire in the hole (Jun 13, 2008)

Icruzin.......yer right. The calves are d-nut'd at branding time up here in the north. We would brand calves in late spring after all the cows had dropped calves.  And as for my statement of not cow and not bull, it's beef.......I mean.........on the hoof it's cow or bull, or evne steer. In the fridge, in/on the cooker, on the plate.........it's beef. Have I clarified myself??? I hope so.
Oh ya.......after a day off branding, the oysters went into the fire and the beer came out. Real redneck groceries.


----------



## meat-man (Jun 13, 2008)

Chuck eye's are great and for th price you can't beat 'em. I call them " a poor man's ribeye.


----------



## ronp (Jun 13, 2008)

Looked tonight Nada! What a shame, maybe have to get there earlier. I once asked the butcher at Sam's and he told me it just depends on what head quarters send them. 
I'll keep looking. I know a few guys there, one is a smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 maybe I'll put a bug in their ear and have him save them for me.


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 13, 2008)

I've never tried the oysters. Do they taste like chicken?


----------



## gt2003 (Jun 13, 2008)

Agree 100%.  These steaks are great!  Throw them on a hot, hot grill and get a nice sear on both sides.  Serve medium rare and they are out of this world.


----------



## fire in the hole (Jun 13, 2008)

I was quite young then, and I had to try to be a man and eat those things with the rest of the crew, so it was more of, pop one in my mouth, chomp a couple of times, and swallow. They say that everything you can't describe tastes like chicken.........so........ya, it tastes like chicken. I suppose it should taste like bull. :-)


----------



## haricot rouge (Jun 13, 2008)

Just found them here in Baton Rouge at Wal-Mart for $4.58 lb.  2 to a pack, and they had 6 packs.  Bought based on this thead and will try tonight if weather holds out. 

Thanks for heads up and I'll post when cooked.


----------



## jakesmith (Jun 13, 2008)

He he he....Rocky Mountain Oysters taste sort of like chicken. Although the texture is completely different. When we brand we dont even save them anymore. Guess the coyotes have a good feast that night.


----------



## supervman (Jun 13, 2008)

I just have to say THANKS to everybody who helped contribute to this post. I just called a butcher and he's gonna save me some Chuck Eyes! 
COOL !


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jun 13, 2008)

any chance that these are called chuck tender as well???


----------



## meat-man (Jun 13, 2008)

Chuck eye's and Mock tenders  are not the same cut.They both come off the chuck.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks meatman  they had mock chuck tenders, but no chuck eye...  eyes wide open though, on the lookout.


----------



## lownslow (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm so glad some of you all have tried them.  For those that haven't yet, you are about to become addicts!  We need a Q-view from the next to grill one up!


----------



## capt dan (Jun 23, 2008)

OK, I am gonna grill some up in a few here. I first marinate them for an hr in soy sauce, then I sprinkle on the seasoning, tonights is Daddy hinkles, sometimes its my pork rub, or montreal steak seasoning.

For those who asked, here's a pic in the package. These are 5.49 but usually they are less  than  5 bucks. These are angus, than means more money!


and out of the  wrapper, nice marbling for a cheaper cut of meat.



I'll snap a pic after the grilling, but it really isn't anything great, just a grilled steak.

I did  find bone in rib eyes for 5.99 a lb today, and will probably pick up a  half of a roast(angus), and smoke it this week.

Hope ya like the  pics!


----------



## capt dan (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, I hope everyone is still interested, here they are dusted with daddy hinkles and on the  ole Weber propane grill!



and just before the rescue and rest!



They  turned out fantastic and very juicy. I had to have 2 cuz they was small!


----------



## ronp (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice. Thanks for the QVIEW!


----------



## lownslow (Jun 30, 2008)

great job capitan dan
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It's nice to put a pic to all the posts, thanks


----------



## smok'n steve (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks to Lownslow and CDan, I have found a new favorite STEAK!

Just added S&P plus olive oil and garlic, smoked @ 300 for 45 min!

YUM!


----------



## lownslow (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks for the Q-view Steve, welcome to the chuck-eye addicts club!


----------



## ronp (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice, if you could only find them on a regular basis.
Thanks for the QVIEW.


----------



## jakesmith (Jul 10, 2008)

My thoughts on the Chuck-Eye. After I read this suggestion a while back I have been looking for Chuck-Eye steaks in the market "when I remember". Anyways my local Safeway had quite a few packs of them. So I decided to get a package of them and trusty Rib-eyes as well. 

After marinating both the same way and grilling both the same way. I was mildly pleased with the result of the taste of the Chuck-eye. In my opinion they were a good alternative. However, I dont think they replace the flavor of a good ribeye. 

Overall, my opinion was good steak but I'm not going to replace my ribeye with it.


----------



## jakesmith (Jul 10, 2008)

I just have to say that lil'smoker kix ***!!!


----------



## smokeywray (Jul 10, 2008)

Chuck eye's are GREAT! Thanks for the post OP.

I went into Jungle Jim's (Huge supermarket in greater Cincinnati that has everything imaginable) and looked around the meat dept for these bad boys. I almost picked up "Eye of Round." I couldn't remember the name "Chuck eye" initially. When one of the butchers came out I asked if he knows of a steak that is supposed to be the "best bang for the buck" and low and behold he said try these. He said exactly "some people call them the Poor man's Ribeye." I knew it had to be them. 

I took 'em home, two big packs for $6, and fired up the grill. Hit 'em with some oil, kosher salt, fresh pepper and garlic then seared them over a High flame... Fiance and baby approved, there was no leftovers. I'll be buying them from here on out since I'm a poor man and can't afford my ribeyes.

Thanks again OP!


----------



## meowey (Jul 11, 2008)

I found some today at $4.99 a pound.  Fantastic flavor!

Thanks for posting this info!


Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## mickster (Jul 11, 2008)

I just finished one and it was YUMMY!!! Grilled it on my Weber Genesis 320! Seared for a minute, turned 1/4 turn (for criss cross grill marks) and it was perfect!

Used "Mama Africa" from Cape Herb & Spice Company.

http://www.capeherb.com/range.asp?r=7

To order in the U.S.:

Here:

http://cmb.stores.yahoo.net/cpch33.html

They have so many rubs and spices.

For Brisket and Chuck Roasts use the "Steak House" rub:

http://cmb.stores.yahoo.net/rub-it-in.html

Michael


----------



## smokinrossi's (Jun 13, 2010)

In PA they are called " Chuck Delmonicos" only 4 steaks per Chuck piece, so ask butcher for it, you will not be sorry and sooooo cheap you will never buy Ribeyes again. I no longer eat steak at restaurants EVER!!!!!! I use smoke these at 250, for 30 minutes for med-med rare. Great snack waiting for larger longer smoking victims of your pit.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 13, 2010)

Chuck Eyes are great for grinding for burger meat and meatballs for sandwiches. Yum. It is a very flavorful cut, but can have alot of silver skin that I cut out before grinding.


----------

